# help with z4root on droid x



## taylor4338 (Sep 11, 2011)

Help with DROID x z4root I have downloaded, deleted, rebooted, and can't get the z4root to work. It works for a few seconds when I push root but after a few seconds it goes back to my apps screen and if I click the icon it says z4root has shut down. Im running on 2.3.3 if anyone could help that would b great. [email protected]

edit: removed mobile number


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

You can't use z4root on Gingerbread. It is a Froyo root file. below is the link you will need. very easy takes just a couple of mins..

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3714-ROOT-Droid-3-root-instructions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)&p=75866


----------



## taylor4338 (Sep 11, 2011)

So since I have the updated version and its all stock, the only way is to root it by computer? There isn't a one touch app I could use?


----------



## DataX (Jun 24, 2011)

It is one click, it's just on your computer not on your phone, that's all.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is how to root gingerbread on the droidX

EDIT: missed some most of the previous posts
you can use the d3 root method
this is the simplest method as for now


----------

